# What can expect ?



## 4 boys (Jan 28, 2003)

Well it is almost time for my trip down to Fort Myers. I have been reading everyones post for six months now and my boys and I are ready to go fishing. I have a copy of the hot spot that you all give me. What can I expect when we yet there? What will be the best time to go (I know anytime is a good time to go fishing) and what will be the best bait. Any thing you tell me will help because this is our first time in the saltwater.THANKS


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

4 boys,

We're still recovering from Red Tide but things are slowly picking up. Made it out a few times last week, but weather had messed things up. 

Best independant reports have come out of Sanibel at Yebel Point. Second was on the Sanibel Causeway. There's other good areas but I haven't had any independant reports on those.

Best bait chose is as usual...live shrimp. It will catch just about anything down here.

Hope to get back out in the next couple of days and get a better report...unless you want to hear about blowfish, catfish, and biteoffs,LOL. 

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## 4 boys (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info we are looking forward to coming down. We are staying in North Ft.Myers From 6/6-6/24 I will let you know how we make out.


----------

